# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Εγκαταλλελημένη Βάρκα

## dimmihel

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ,

Πριν μερικές μέρες βγήκα βόλτα με ένα φίλο στις παραλίες της Κρήτης. Κατα την διάρκεια της βόλτας μας σε μία περιοχή εντοπίσαμε μία εγκαταλλελημένη βάρκα στο πρανές ενός λόφου. Μας έκανε εντύπωση που βρισκόταν στο λόφο αλλά μάλλον ο ιδιοκτήτης θεώρησε οτι εκεί ήταν ο καλύτερος τόπος να την εγκαταλήψει. Η βάρκα είναι πολυεστερική και βρίσκεται σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση μιας και είναι γεμάτη τσεκουριές στα ύφαλα της. Ρωτήσαμε στο λιμεναρχείο της περιοχής αν ξέρει σε ποιόν ανήκει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ήξεραν τίποτα. 

Η ουσία είναι οτι αυτή την περίοδο ψάχνουμε κάποια βάρκα για να ρίξουμε εργατο-ώρες και μεράκι πάνω της ώστε να ξαναπέσει στο νερό. Ποιά διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε ώστε να είμαστε σωστοί όσον αφορά το νόμο; Πως μπορούμε να πάρουμε αυτή τη βάρκα και να της ξαναδώσουμε "ζωή";

Ευχαριστώ
Δημήτρης

----------


## roussosf

πολυ φοβαμε οτι θα δωσεις ζωη στην βαρκα και θα χασεις την δική σου αμα μπλεξεις με την γραφειοκρατια του λιμεναρχειου
πριν καποια χρονια (μεσα στην δεκαετια του 2000) ειχα μια τετοια περιπτωση που βρηκα και εγω μια βαρκα χωρις χαρτια
τα εβαλα κατω και η καινουρια με τη παλια αφ ενος ηταν περιπου το ιδιο σε κοστος αφ ετερου η γρεφειοκρατια και το τρεξιμο ηταν σε υπερθετικο βαθμο δυσκολα
αν ομως εχεις ορεξη σου ευχομε καλο κουραγιο και καλες ψαριες

----------


## zozef

Και μονο οι τσεκουριες που λες φτανει. Εχει παθει ζημια ο πολυεστερας με πολλη μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εχει τραβηξει υγρασια, με αποτελεσμα οσμοσης (ασθενεια του πολυεστερα)και οσο μερακι και εαν εχεις βαρκα δεν θα εχεις. Καλυτερα παρε την γνωμη καποιου που ασχολειτε με πολυεστερες και να την δει επιτοπου,και βγαλε κοστολογιο ,και υλικων και προσωπικης εργασιας,και κρινε.Καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## dimmihel

Χμ... με προβλημάτισες με την Ωσμωση. Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο. Μπορεί δηλαδή η ζημιά να είναι ανεπανόρθωτη;

----------


## zozef

Ακριβως οπως το λες ,ψαχτο λιγο για καλο σου!!!

----------


## cataman

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
Ρίξε μια ματιά όσων αφορά για την όσμοση και σε αυτό το post.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24205

Τί σε κάνει πάντως να θέλεις να επισκευάσεις μία βάρκα που αυτό που την έχει μακριά από την θάλασσα είναι οι ...''τσεκουριές''. 
Τί έκανε τον ιδιοκτήτη της να φερθεί έτσι στην βάρκα του. Μήπως για να την διαγράψει από τα αρχεία και να πάρει μία άλλη με επιδότηση. Δέν τα ξέρω καλά αυτά τα θέματα αλλά οι τσεκουριές δεν είναι φυσική ζημιά (όπως το κοπάνιμα στα βράχια) και το μυαλό μου εκεί πάει.

Ίσως με περισσότερο ψάξιμο να βρείς μιά μεταχειρισμένη σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και με χαρτιά.

----------


## dimmihel

Γενικότερα μου άρεσε το σουλούπι της που λένε. Οι τσεκουριές φαντάζομαι πως έγιναν απο κάποιους ασυνείδητους ή κάποια παιδάκια που δεν μπορούν ακόμα ούτε να φανταστούν την αξία της. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πάντως ψάχνομαι με την Ώσμωση για να μην μπω σε τσάμπα κόπο διότι ο χρόνος είναι πολύτιμος και δεν λέει να τον χαλάς χωρίς νόημα

----------


## Solecristos

eimai sigouros pos ama theleis na asholitheis sigoura sta gyro limanakia tis periohhs sou tha vreis kai kanena xilino barkaki pou sto finale an afieroseis hrono tha omorfineis me kati fisiko th thalassa sin oti mporeis na soseis kai kanena paradosiako skari pou eklipoun siga siga 
skepsou kai afti ti lysi 
ante kai kalli tyhi

----------

